# 2013 Prius 30k miles for $16,000 Yea or Nay?



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

So I went to my local Toyota dealership and they are asking $16k for it.

https://www.culvercitytoyota.com/ce...ta-Prius-ca0a49260a0e0ae717548d6349b85199.htm

Pros: 
It's certified (less headache)
Low miles
One owner
Clean Carfax 
Rear cam

Con:
Numerous dents and scratches
Price is too high

My main hang up is the dent. It might even not pass the uber inspection test. The way the manager explained it to me is that if I buy the car he would fix the dents (AFTER purchasing it) and it would be included in the final price. The reason they didn't fix it is because it would lose certification (huh?) and the price would have been high

So what price would make sense? Kelly Blue Book suggests 15-17k for Very good condition. Due to the cosmetic damages lets deduct 1k and that would be 14-16k
$14k a reasonable price to ask? How much do they usually mark it up for? Should I just settle for the older model?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NAY

Don't even THINK about a car >$10k that doesn't offer any higher-paying class options beyond X


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think 16k without the dent is kinda high imo . I would pass or offer 13k and then fix yourself if it doesn't pass inspection


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

In your price category, you should be getting an XL/Select double dipper

So, a 2010 luxury third row SUV w/ leather:
Navigator, MDX, Merc ML, Yukon, Tahoe, Suburban, (maybe - check about Select first) Expedition

Escalade would be cool, but sadly outta your price range (the rest are all doable)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A $16000 car is too much of a car to uber with.

You really need to get something at most 1/2 that price. When you are buying a car, the least expensive miles are the later ones.

Here in Pittsburgh, when Yellow Cab was buying vehicles to paint yellow and put into service as taxis, they bought retired police cruisers, 4 or 5 years old, average about 150,000 miles. An older, sturdier vehicle is the key for heavy duty livery service


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If you just want a sedan....16 grand is frikkin MASERATI QUATTROPORTE TERRITORY, man

Prius? Lolwhat???


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> A $16000 car is too much of a car to uber with.
> 
> You really need to get something at most 1/2 that price. When you are buying a car, the least expensive miles are the later ones.
> 
> Here in Pittsburgh, when Yellow Cab was buying vehicles to paint yellow and put into service as taxis, they bought retired police cruisers, 4 or 5 years old, average about 150,000 miles. An older, sturdier vehicle is the key for heavy duty livery service


Obviously i'm not paying 16k for the car. The reason i'm even considering this car is the fact that it has low mileage, certified and it is a Prius. I'm factoring in the gas and repair bills i'm gonna save.

So if I bought lets say prius 09 that has 100,000+ miles on it for $8k I would be better off?



Adieu said:


> In your price category, you should be getting an XL/Select double dipper
> 
> So, a 2010 luxury third row SUV w/ leather:
> Navigator, MDX, Merc ML, Yukon, Tahoe, Suburban, (maybe - check about Select first) Expedition
> ...


XL and select never really crossed my mind till now. I'm planning on going back to grad school and the legendary wait time between rides I get with select and xl might actually fit my needs. I'm still not comfortable with American or European cars due to their cost and reliability but this looks like an ok deal.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Obviously i'm not paying 16k for the car. The reason i'm even considering this car is the fact that it has low mileage, certified and it is a Prius. I'm factoring in the gas and repair bills i'm gonna save.
> 
> So if I bought lets say prius 09 that has 100,000+ miles on it for $8k I would be better off?
> .


Absolutely. The 70,000 miles between 30,000 and 100000 would cost you 8k. For the same price you can get all of the miles over 100,000, which is a lot more that 70,000.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Obviously i'm not paying 16k for the car. The reason i'm even considering this car is the fact that it has low mileage, certified and it is a Prius. I'm factoring in the gas and repair bills i'm gonna save.
> 
> So if I bought lets say prius 09 that has 100,000+ miles on it for $8k I would be better off?
> 
> XL and select never really crossed my mind till now. I'm planning on going back to grad school and the legendary wait time between rides I get with select and xl might actually fit my needs. I'm still not comfortable with American or European cars due to their cost and reliability but this looks like an ok deal.


Could always try XL with a $2-3k beater, drive it till the wheels fall off then part out the derelict...

And if you find you like it / math adds up, get yourself a 2010 that's select-eligible

Running select in the background, NOT as the main gig and NOT taking all pings, adds 250-450 / week (so +200-300 over same trips done on UberX) .... select-only is low stress but truly yawn-inducing 700-1k week (could be more, don't have the attention span or perseverance tho)

Select/XL should give you select fares somewhere between those two numbers, so like 600 in pure select....and probably at least as much in XL, and potentially far more

As to your expenses... +$60-80 fuel over newish prius if fulltime, payments same or lower, and throw a Benjamin a week in the maintenance piggy bank if you're playing careful

... so ~150 extra expense per week, BUT pretty much guaranteed 4-digit weeks, every week. Expect 1200-1300 gross / >$1k takehome out of a mediocre 1000-mile week

Downsides: only ~50% of income falls under mileage deduction... gotta save food and beverage receipts and find other ways to write off money from taxes


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Absolutely. The 70,000 miles between 30,000 and 100000 would cost you 8k. For the same price you can get all of the miles over 100,000, which is a lot more that 70,000.


This is exactly right.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> I'm still not comfortable with American or European cars due to their cost


2010 Acura MDX?

Or do we see Honda/Acura for the Deep South vehicles most of them nowadays are?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

saucy05 said:


> So I went to my local Toyota dealership and they are asking $16k for it.
> 
> https://www.culvercitytoyota.com/ce...ta-Prius-ca0a49260a0e0ae717548d6349b85199.htm
> 
> ...


Don't buy a car with a dent in it. No reputable Toyota dealership would put a car on the lot that had a dent in it, that's nuts. I Bought my Camry from a dealer, and it was flawless.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah that's kinda odd, $16k cars usually get a TLC presale


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

So like you guys suggested I'm gonna buy an old beater and drive it to the ground. Right now i'm looking at 08 prius with 108k miles.  I'm going tomorrow to see the car and if it looks alright I'm planning to take a mechanic along with me to inspect it. Do you guys know any affordable and competent mechanics that are willing to drive along to a location?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> So like you guys suggested I'm gonna buy an old beater and drive it to the ground. Right now i'm looking at 08 prius with 108k miles.  I'm going tomorrow to see the car and if it looks alright I'm planning to take a mechanic along with me to inspect it. Do you guys know any affordable and competent mechanics that are willing to drive along to a location?


108k ain't a beater... kinda low for a Prius actually

Go older or go cooler, imho


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

saucy05 said:


> So like you guys suggested I'm gonna buy an old beater and drive it to the ground. Right now i'm looking at 08 prius with 108k miles.  I'm going tomorrow to see the car and if it looks alright I'm planning to take a mechanic along with me to inspect it. Do you guys know any affordable and competent mechanics that are willing to drive along to a location?


I disagree. I've got 15 years in this business. Older cars give more down time, and they go down right when you need money, they go down like on New years eve when it's surging all over the city. I'd rather buy a car with low miles, about 2 years old, and make the payments, even double the payments to get it paid off in 3 years so I won't be underwater value wise when i have to trade it for another car, and with low miles, you won't be down that much, not for a while, anyway, and you'll be taking care of it, not inheriting who knows what from someone else.

And, I worked for a big cab company. So, for the guy who gave the yellow cab example, i say this: Yeah, they buy a different car, an older one, but they have a garage with full time mechanics, and when you're down, you just get another car on the lot. I wouldn't go by what a big cab company buys, particularly when our riders choose us over cab companies precisely because they dont' like those beat up stinky cars and most Uber drivers have pretty nice cars. Think about it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

We have Hertz offers for downtime nowadays



Oscar Levant said:


> I disagree. I've got 15 years in this business. Older cars give more down time, and they go down right when you need money, they go down like on New years eve when it's surging all over the city. I'd rather buy a car with low miles, about 2 years old, and make the payments, even double the payments to get it paid off in 3 years so I won't be underwater value wise when i have to trade it for another car, and with low miles, you won't be down that much, not for a while, anyway, and you'll be taking care of it, not inheriting who knows what from someone else.
> 
> And, I worked for a big cab company. So, for the guy who gave the yellow cab example, i say this: Yeah, they buy a different car, an older one, but they have a garage with full time mechanics, and when you're down, you just get another car on the lot. I wouldn't go by what a big cab company buys, particularly when our riders choose us over cab companies precisely because they dont' like those beat up stinky cars and most Uber drivers have pretty nice cars. Think about it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'd rather buy a car with low miles, about 2 years old,


That is the peak depreciation age and you will be throwing miles on. Hard to make good money selling a 3 year old car with 100K miles on it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'd rather buy a car with low miles, about 2 years old


...and live with a busty 19yo whose only other dating experience ever was school dances?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That is the peak depreciation age and you will be throwing miles on. Hard to make good money selling a 3 year old car with 100K miles on it.


You really need to know the depreciation rate for the particular car you're looking at. There have been cars sold that depreciated 50% or more during the 1st 3 years, if you're confident about the vehicle they could be a good buy at that rate.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Aside from any questions about whether this is a good choice for Uber, Kelly Blue book says that's a good deal.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You really need to know the depreciation rate for the particular car you're looking at. There have been cars sold that depreciated 50% or more during the 1st 3 years, if you're confident about the vehicle they could be a good buy at that rate.


I would argue you are better off buying a car that has done most of its depreciating than buying one that has its depreciation coming up. Better to buy an older car with low mileage than a new one and drive the milage up. If you sell a newer car and that has a bunch of miles on it, you will have to compete with sellers of the same model car with significantly less mileage.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> Aside from any questions about whether this is a good choice for Uber, Kelly Blue book says that's a good deal.


I was gonna say aside from that dent and scratches that what they're asking for it actually seems low for a 30k Prius.


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Nay.

Asking price is way too much for the base Prius 2 with cloth seat - this example. But if you must, might as well go Plug-In so you can also get the HOV sticker.

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=90064&modelCode1=PRIUS&referrer=%2Fcars-for-sale%2Fsearchresults.xhtml%3Fzip%3D90064%26showcaseOwnerId%3D562602%26startYear%3D2013%26maxMileage%3D45000%26endYear%3D2014%26modelCodeList%3DPRIUS%26makeCodeList%3DTOYOTA%26modelCode1%3DPRIUS%26mmt%3D%255BTOYOTA%255BPRIUS%255BPRIUS%25257CPlug-In%252BHybrid%255D%255D%255B%255D%255D%26trim1%3DPRIUS%257CPlug-In%2BHybrid%26sortBy%3DderivedpriceASC%26makeCode1%3DTOYOTA%26firstRecord%3D0%26searchRadius%3D100%26trimCodeList%3DPRIUS%257CPlug-In%2BHybrid&showcaseOwnerId=562602&startYear=2013&numRecords=25&makeCode1=TOYOTA&firstRecord=0&endYear=2014&searchRadius=100&listingId=442193332&makeCode1=TOYOTA&modelCode1=PRIUS


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MaxJoy said:


> Nay.
> 
> Asking price is way too much for the base Prius 2 with cloth seat - this example. But if you must, might as well go Plug-In so you can also get the HOV sticker.


Probably depends on where you live. Here there aren't trillions of used Prii around so they go for higher prices. Not to mention that we don't even have high occupancy lanes and the PiP is near impossible to find in the area.


----------



## MaxJoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Probably depends on where you live. Here there aren't trillions of used Prii around so they go for higher prices. Not to mention that we don't even have high occupancy lanes and the PiP is near impossible to find in the area.


True! OP is in So Cal, which in literally infested with Assortment of Priuses (or Prii?) and used Prius come in boxes!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

My daughter just bought a 2013 Prius Persona Special Edition with 45k miles, Toyota certified warranty, for a little over $14k plus tax and license. This was in Cincinnati, so prices may be a bit lower or higher than in SoCal. Hers is very clean, no dents or scratches. The dealer was asking $14,800. KBB for a Certified 2013 Prius Two with 30k in her area $14-16k. The Persona ranks between a Three and a Four equipment-wise.
Sounds like one with dents and scratches ought to be on the low end of the range for Twos in your area.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> This was in Cinci....


I know a Flex driver who went down to Cinci to pick up a used Prius because it was quite a bit cheaper than up here. No idea why we're getting stuck with the higher used prices, but it seems we're moving more towards Prii here finally and there just aren't enough used ones yet to handle the new demand. I'd also wager OSU has something to do with the high used car demand.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Adieu said:


> ...and live with a busty 19yo whose only other dating experience ever was school dances?


Time to put some miles on her!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I know a Flex driver who went down to Cinci to pick up a used Prius because it was quite a bit cheaper than up here. No idea why we're getting stuck with the higher used prices, but it seems we're moving more towards Prii here finally and there just aren't enough used ones yet to handle the new demand. I'd also wager OSU has something to do with the high used car demand.


My SO used to work at Car Max. A lady here came in and bought a Subaru Outback from Washington state I think--somewhere far away, anyway (we're in Houston) and Car Max had it shipped down ($500 at the time I think) to the store here.

At the time there weren't many available here for whatever reason. Anyway, if a certain model is cheaper somewhere else that might be something to look into. Of course she never saw the car in person.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> So I went to my local Toyota dealership and they are asking $16k for it.
> 
> https://www.culvercitytoyota.com/ce...ta-Prius-ca0a49260a0e0ae717548d6349b85199.htm
> 
> ...


Mileage that low is suspect.
Carfax please.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> So I went to my local Toyota dealership and they are asking $16k for it.
> 
> https://www.culvercitytoyota.com/ce...ta-Prius-ca0a49260a0e0ae717548d6349b85199.htm
> 
> ...


The Salvage Title will float to the surface if repaired.
The body was in the car less than a week !
Hardly any seepage into seats.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Mileage that low is suspect.
> Carfax please.


OP says "Clean Carfax." My 2012 Prius, bought new in March 2012, is just ready to turn 45k and my 15 year old Lexus has just over 70k, so I guess it can happen. When I was much younger I used to look for a gently used, low mileage one -owner car from an old person. Now I'm that old person with those cars!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> OP says "Clean Carfax." My 2012 Prius, bought new in March 2012, is just ready to turn 45k and my 15 year old Lexus has just over 70k, so I guess it can happen. When I was much younger I used to look for a gently used, low mileage one -owner car from an old person. Now I'm that old person with those cars!


I hear that.
I bought a Plymouth super satelitte
For $20.00 with 52,000 Mile's. A 69 Buick wildcat for $200.00, a 78 Monte Carlo with 70,000 Mile's for $500.00. Now everyone thinks they are a car dealer. Had a buddy buy a Dodge Charger with under 20 k for $500.00.
Now they want $12,000 for acar with 100 k miles


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> So I went to my local Toyota dealership and they are asking $16k for it.
> 
> https://www.culvercitytoyota.com/ce...ta-Prius-ca0a49260a0e0ae717548d6349b85199.htm
> 
> ...


Here's the Kelly Blue Book analysis:
http://www.kbb.com/toyota/prius/201...leage=54569&condition=very-good&pricetype=cpo

$14,107 - $16, 182


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I hear that.
> I bought a Plymouth super satelitte
> For $20.00 with 52,000 Mile's. A 69 Buick wildvat for $200.00, a 78 Monte Carlo with 70,000 Mile's for $500.00. Now everyone thinks they are a car dealer. Had a buddy buy a Dodge Charger with under 20 k for $500.00.
> Now they want $12,000 for acar with 100 k miles


First car I bought was a 1960 Chevrolet Brookwood with 72000 miles for $95.00. Wasn't a particularly tight ride, got only 9 mpg, but had a lot of space for passengers and luggage--would have been idea for UberX airport runs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Here's the Kelly Blue Book analysis:
> http://www.kbb.com/toyota/prius/2013/two-hatchback-4d/?vehicleid=382245&intent=buy-used&options=6059525|true|6059522|true|7535036|true|5154115|true|5154136|true|6385674|true&mileage=54569&condition=very-good&pricetype=cpo
> 
> $14,107 - $16, 182


With no dents


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> First car I bought was a 1960 Chevrolet Brookwood with 72000 miles for $95.00. Wasn't a particularly tight ride, got only 9 mpg, but had a lot of space for passengers and luggage--would have been idea for UberX airport runs.


I remember those wagons- they floated like the Queen Mary in the corners! I drove a 1960 Mercury wagon at the funeral home where I worked. Great cruisers, but with bias ply tires and drum brakes.......


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

No way. buy a 100k 2009-12 with 100k miles for 8500-9500 without dents.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> First car I bought was a 1960 Chevrolet Brookwood with 72000 miles for $95.00. Wasn't a particularly tight ride, got only 9 mpg, but had a lot of space for passengers and luggage--would have been idea for UberX airport runs.




















Oh, THAT's what those were called!


----------



## WeKeepItRollin (Nov 6, 2016)

I bought a 2007 prius with 39k miles a month ago for 9k.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

WeKeepItRollin said:


> I bought a 2007 prius with 39k miles a month ago for 9k.


Coulda bought a whopping ***6*** Grand Caravans instead.

Each capable of earning 60% higher rates. Fuel? Who cares. 60% higher changes everything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> First car I bought was a 1960 Chevrolet Brookwood with 72000 miles for $95.00. Wasn't a particularly tight ride, got only 9 mpg, but had a lot of space for passengers and luggage--would have been idea for UberX airport runs.


This was me. 1969 Cadillac. Floated down the road. I got 9 mpg after a tuneup, needed twice yearly. Luckily you could do those yourself easily.

Room for several dead bodies in the trunk and more leg space than you could ever need. It was about half as long again as my current car and quite a bit wider. I paid $700 in 1986. Mine was silver with rust, though. 140,000 miles when I bought it. I was able to make enough money delivering papers in it that it was worth it, although I did eventually get a small truck for that. Kinda tells you how we're being f***** though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Coulda bought a whopping ***6*** Grand Caravans instead.
> 
> Each capable of earning 60% higher rates. Fuel? Who cares. 60% higher changes everything.


But that's only if all your trips are XL and as many as the X trips you normally get, which isn't the case. Not saying it's not worth it, but it's not 60% overall, just on the occasional XL trips.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But that's only if all your trips are XL and as many as the X trips you normally get, which isn't the case. Not saying it's not worth it, but it's not 60% overall, just on the occasional XL trips.


Airport queue waits on XLonly are shorter than X


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Airport queue waits on XLonly are shorter than X


At my airport you cant even pickup with x unlrss your car gets 45mpg.

XL obviously is exempt from that rule.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> At my airport you cant even pickup with x unlrss your car gets 45mpg.
> 
> XL obviously is exempt from that rule.


That is st00pid beyond belief.

You guys really should stop doing whatever Uber and your local regulators want from good little ants.

NOBODY should be able to set any expensive terms and conditions to follow for a buck a mile.


----------

